# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Harina de aguaje

## dangoba2000

Ofrecemos harina de aguaje 100% pura sin cascarrilla a 55 soles mas igv el kilo
proceso minimo 100 kilos x bach podemos atender x toneladas 
Dante Gonzales Blas 
Cel 999167726Temas similares: Venta de Harina de Plátano y Harina de Yuca Busco compradores de harina de lucuma y harina de maca o maca entera Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas REMATE DE HARINA DE YUCA Y HARINA DE PLATANO VERDE Vendo aguaje de calidad

----------

